# LETS SEE YOUR OLD SCHWINN SIGNS & CLOCKS & NEON SIGNS



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Goodday (Feb 20, 2021)

Solid bike,enjoy an old ride once in awhile


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 20, 2021)

This sign and a 36 Shelby hooked me into the hobby. Got the sign. Missed out on the Shelby.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1360901
> 
> View attachment 1360902
> 
> This sign and a 36 Shelby hooked me into the hobby. Got the sign. Missed out on the Shelby.



THAT COOL:eek:


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 20, 2021)

This clock hung on the wall of the shop I worked at back in the late 70's. It was part of the original dealer furniture in the shop when it first opened in 63, and hung over the front door. It has hung on the wall of every home I have lived in since 1982 when I took it off the wall in the shop the last day I worked there..........


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 21, 2021)

I just recently purchased these two signs also..........


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 21, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I just recently purchased these two signs also..........
> 
> View attachment 1361365
> 
> View attachment 1361366



NICE


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Hudman (Feb 21, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1360869



Nice..I'd like to have those hubs


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 21, 2021)

Hudman said:


> Nice..I'd like to have those hubs


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 21, 2021)

Have this clock too. Neon good. Clock no bueno.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 28, 2021)

ANY MORE OUT THERE


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ABC Services (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ABC Services (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## marching_out (Feb 28, 2021)

The lettering is the only thing "old" on these. Built them both a few years ago. Still hanging in the same place.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 28, 2021)

From Mrs. Patton's  Ft. Worth, TX  Schwinn shop in 1981. Rubberized cloth.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Greg M. (Mar 1, 2021)

The clock worked...


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 4, 2021)

.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 4, 2021)

And the good ole Schwinn showcase


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 4, 2021)

clock /sign


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 5, 2021)

This one hung at Del Lambs cycle in Milwaukee. I got it and other bicycle stuff about 40 years ago from Del himself when he was closing up his business. I still use the old park double bike repair stand with the heavy round base which I got from him. Del was an Olympic skater and coached Art Longsjo who was an Olympic cyclist and speed skater. Art was the first American to compete in the Summer and Winter Olympics in the same year, I think in 1956. He died young in 1958 in a auto accident.



Below from wikipedia
*"Delbert Thomas "Del" Lamb* (October 22, 1914 – September 25, 2010) was an American speed skater. He competed in the 500 m event at the 1936 and 1948 Olympics and placed fifth-sixth. He won that event at the 1936 World Championships, placing second in 1950.

Lamb worked for the Milwaukee Fire Department, and lost his job when he left for the U.S. Olympics Trials and the 1948 Olympics amidst a big snowstorm in Milwaukee.[1] Between 1948 and 1958 he served as sheriff of Milwaukee, and also ran Del Lamb's Sport and Cycle Shop there. After retiring from competitions he worked as a speed skating coach and attended the 1956 Winter Olympics in this capacity. At the next Olympics in Squaw Valley he served as Chief Starter for speed skating events. In 1969 he was inducted into the U.S. Speed Skating Hall of Fame.[2][3]

Lamb died aged 95 from the Alzheimer's disease at his home in Franklin, Milwaukee County, Wisconsin. He was survived by his wife of 43 years Joanne, sons Pat and Thomas, daughter Susan and step-children Kathleen Ojedak and James Gray. His other daughter Judith died before him."


----------

